

Show HN: Real time code sharing and video chat (WebRTC) - fonziguy
http://codeshare.io

======
seszett
That's nice, but I suppose this is not free?

I'd like to use that with my colleagues, but not if it means our code crosses
the internet.

~~~
fonziguy
There's no way to search CodeShares so only people who know the URL can access
it. And only the latest instance is saved (using Firebase) so you can always
delete the code once you're done with it.

~~~
seszett
I'd like to believe you, but these days I think it's fair to say that one
should try to leak the least possible amount of information to the outside,
even seemingly harmless information or data could easily find its way to
storage somewhere, and in maybe 10, 15 years have become less harmless than it
once seemed to be.

But don't get me wrong, it IS great and working fine, especially the
simplicity and ease of use are awesome!

------
nowaydatshikray
I would really like to see some login feature that allows you to keep the code
private (in case someone guesses or discovers the url). Otherwise, its a
pretty neat site and I would definitely use it

~~~
tjmehta
Cool, yah lack of login was purely for simplicity and pushing out this MVP
before adding additional features without user input. Thanks for feedback!

------
spolu
Really cool product. What's the vision behind since this does not really cut
it just yet for actual team work?

~~~
tjmehta
Dead simple code sharing and collaboration. I often find myself running over
to coworkers desks to help them eyeball a certain file or snippet. One really
great use case I can think of is conducting remote coding interviews.

~~~
spolu
Yep that's a good use case!

------
JohnDotAwesome
It would be nice if you could add multiple files. Otherwise, lookin' good!

------
rockymeza
It would be nice to have 4-space indentation for Python.

